# Missing Fred White



## oquinn (Jul 7, 2018)

I use to drive to his farm and buy great whizzer stuff. I would hang out and watch him work on his projects.
Now who is there that sells that great stuff. I need 3/8×24t rear axles in extra long!!


----------



## Thurman (Jul 7, 2018)

https://www.mcmaster.com/#all-thread-rods/=1dm76a9


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 15, 2018)

I just put on two solid state ignition systems designed for a chain saw.   He instructed us on how to use them.  I have about 13 generators that have his parts on.  We are lucky he took up Whizzering.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 15, 2018)

YES, FRED WHITE WAS A VERY KNOWLEDGEABLE AND ABLE MECHANIC AND PARTS MAKER.


----------

